# should i buy this?



## JC's slot cars (Nov 30, 2004)

hello everyone, i am thinkning about buying a duratrax evader nitro st. i was wondering if anyone could tell me if they are any good? 


Thanks in advance


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I think you would be happier with an Associated RC10GT RTR or a Losi XXX-NT RTR. It will be much easier to get parts for them and really are better quality.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Do you have experience with ANY Nitro vehicles? If not, go with an electric vehicle to get started in the hobby.


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Buy it only if you can buy the alum hubs and carriers for the front and rear. I own a evader bx and the plastic hubs and carriers were always breaking. Duratrax told me thay had a hard time making the smaller pieces sturdy. To much air in the mix. I found them in alum on ebay and the buggy runs great.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

JC's slot cars said:


> hello everyone, i am thinkning about buying a duratrax evader nitro st. i was wondering if anyone could tell me if they are any good?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


Are they any good? Yes they are a pretty good little truck...........but........I believe I would take Hanks advice if you are going to get a nitro vehicle and go with either the RC10GT or XXX-NT. Like he said parts quality as well as fit is better on the AE and Losi trucks. I have a Nitro Evader ST and have had a good time with it but have had my problems with it also. The engine it comes with is a little beast on our track and has way to much power to use. On the other hand right off the bat I had problems with rear hubs breaking (not completely the trucks fault) and put purple aluminums on it. Then I "touched" the end of a pipe on our track and tore out the servo gears. The bushings in the slipper assemble are a bad design if you ask me and wear rather quickly. Stock the gear mesh wasn't correct and the spur stripped on mine and my friends trucks. The locknut on the slipper clutch doesn't lock properly so it tightens all the way down with use. I've "heard" the piston and sleeve doesn't last long on them but have yet to experience a problem there. So as I said, they are a pretty good little truck but a AE or Losi is much better.


----------



## JC's slot cars (Nov 30, 2004)

thanks everyone, and Yes i do own a Duratrax Evader EP ST and i like it very much, i just dont like the fact that you have to wait for the battries to charge, and yes i do fly gas airplanes so i know what i am doing in that part of it. i dont know what i will do but thatnks for all the help everyone


----------

